# Pampered



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Um.. huh? What?:what:

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Working 8 hrs. Local guys. Bring something to drink.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

cl219um said:


> Ran out of water and had nothing to drink at work. What do I do? And who can bring it to me, and why didn't I think of water before I left for work, and I can bring water from home, but that would require me to get up two minutes earlier. Just fishing here. I am a union brother working at home. No travelers so not like they would be dependent on clean water. In our contract so it is what it is. Hectic week on a smaller job. Stretched out and stressed out. Like a blister ready to pop. Then guy says hey. You know so and so is really thirsty... Fle? Or fle wanna bee. 50 degrees I was so worried the man was going to dehydrate I put 911 on speed dial.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udNHsk57f24


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Sounds like you dehydrated and it affected your brain a bit. I dropped two guys last summer that way...bad stuff.

Seriously - throw a case of cheap water in the truck and remind the steward nicely that water is a requirement. Offer to do the safety talk and bring it up then. Be proactive - make sure your brothers are hydrating by offering the water you bring. Be nice.

They get the hint in a couple of days and you get your water on site.

Keep the faith.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Died laughing. Thanks. Needed that.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

eejack said:


> Sounds like you dehydrated and it affected your brain a bit. I dropped two guys last summer that way...bad stuff.
> 
> Seriously - throw a case of cheap water in the truck and remind the steward nicely that water is a requirement. Offer to do the safety talk and bring it up then. Be proactive - make sure your brothers are hydrating by offering the water you bring. Be nice.
> 
> ...


I have kept the water on site thus far. Miss a couple days and I am labelled for life? Not trying to be cheap, but I really don't think I should be prosecuted. Job was bid low to defeat faith tech. Trying to make budget, and not lose money for con. Call me a company man or whatever. I have too much pride I guess.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

besides the fact that a contract is a contract, having water and bathrooms is an OSHA requirement. Bid cheap doesn't matter. Whether you think they need water or not doesn't matter either.

https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=10624


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

wildleg said:


> besides the fact that a contract is a contract, having water and bathrooms is an OSHA requirement. Bid cheap doesn't matter. Whether you think they need water or not doesn't matter either.
> 
> https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=10624


Didn't say they absolutely didn't need it. It slipped my tiny brain . Don't need to start a friggin wobble.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Dehydration definitely can sneak up on you. I flopped once from dehydration. Never saw it coming. Enough air movement on the job I never felt like I was too sweaty nor overheating. Never even felt noticeably thirsty. It was an expensive lesson going for that ride with the medics.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Trying to represent my local the best I know how. Work steady. Pay dues. If you don't respect don't reply. I can work on either side of the fence. Worked non union 13 years, and union for ten. Maybe stuck in my ways . Been told to slow down. Never. Been told not to care so much about the job. Always will. It's not a trait I got working non union though. It's my personal make up. I am concerned about our future though. As a local, I don't think through the history that we have been getting stronger through the years. We have demanded more, but have settled for less. We have come to a point where unions have lost popularity as not a labor community, but a political struggle. Undermined by both parties, it's not going well for us. If I had to choose, I am and always will be union now, but everyone who has only worked union should know the hardships and struggles to be had by someone who only knew open shop. Transition was difficult until they had seen that I had knowledge of the trade. Hope this helps anyone else that is thinking about organizing. It's never easy to get into an organization . You will be tested the whole way. Please welcome into our ibew any new member cause that is what we need and want. Organize electricians .. All electricians.. Don't judge. Make them welcome. Enough said.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

cl219um said:


> Trying to represent my local the best I know how. Work steady. Pay dues. If you don't respect don't reply. I can work on either side of the fence. Worked non union 13 years, and union for ten. Maybe stuck in my ways . Been told to slow down. Never. Been told not to care so much about the job. Always will. It's not a trait I got working non union though. It's my personal make up. I am concerned about our future though. As a local, I don't think through the history that we have been getting stronger through the years. We have demanded more, but have settled for less. We have come to a point where unions have lost popularity as not a labor community, but a political struggle. Undermined by both parties, it's not going well for us. If I had to choose, I am and always will be union now, but everyone who has only worked union should know the hardships and struggles to be had by someone who only knew open shop. Transition was difficult until they had seen that I had knowledge of the trade. Hope this helps anyone else that is thinking about organizing. It's never easy to get into an organization . You will be tested the whole way. Please welcome into our ibew any new member cause that is what we need and want. Organize electricians .. All electricians.. Don't judge. Make them welcome. Enough said.


 
Nobody mentioned non-union but you.

You guys are like the Jehovah Witnesses, what makes you think we want to convert.:laughing:


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Shock-Therapy said:


> Dehydration definitely can sneak up on you. I flopped once from dehydration. Never saw it coming. Enough air movement on the job I never felt like I was too sweaty nor overheating. Never even felt noticeably thirsty. It was an expensive lesson going for that ride with the medics.


I guess I was treated like **** for so long working non union that I am not used to being so sympathetic. I t is something I will have to learn. Pretty much had to gain a lot of pride back after joining the union. Used to sit on my lunch pail for 40 minutes a day. Not like I am a jerk. Breaks and lunches stretch at work now. Guess I will have to light some asses up and be stricter so they deserve water at break time. 3:30 is quitting time. Not 3:20.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Nobody mentioned non-union but you.
> 
> You guys are like the Jehovah Witnesses, what makes you think we want to convert.:laughing:


. Didn't ask you. Laughing guy. What do you have to laugh about anyways. You let me know . I am dying to hear from you. When I ran non union work, they got guys out of the local tavern to work for them. That was great teaching 40 year old guys off the padded elbow rail the trade.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...dumbest thread of the month!!!:thumbup: Congratulations!


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

cl219um said:


> . Didn't ask you. Laughing guy. What do you have to laugh about anyways.


 Easy Cowboy,:laughing:

Don't get defensive.


Im actually hoping guys like you go straight to the top of the Union.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Easy Cowboy,:laughing:
> 
> Don't get defensive.
> 
> ...


That's american pride braw.. You are for yourself and capitalism. Not as a whole.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

360max said:


> ...dumbest thread of the month!!!:thumbup: Congratulations!


It's at the top of the list. Proud... I haven't been on this site for months. Just seems like I notice the same people replying defensively to my posts. Some kind of non union watchdogs afraid of organized labor wanting a piece of the pie. Telling their employees not to work organized. No. You don't really want to live a prosperous life, do yo?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

cl219um said:


> It's at the top of the list. Proud... I haven't been on this site for months. Just seems like I notice the same people replying defensively to my posts. Some kind of non union watchdogs afraid of organized labor wanting a piece of the pie. Telling their employees not to work organized. No. You don't really want to live a prosperous life, do yo?


 
Im more concerned about your health, did you get your bottle of water or not?


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

360max said:


> ...dumbest thread of the month!!!:thumbup: Congratulations!


Those thumbs up and happy faces were pretty cool when I listened to rock and watched happy days. I am right at home jammin with you.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Im more concerned about your health, did you get your bottle of water or not?


I am like a camel after working for a company years ago. I now open my mouth at the sky when I see a snow flake falling. Then go on for another day..always bring what I need for the day.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

cl219um said:


> I am like a camel after working for a company years ago. I now open my mouth at the sky when I see a snow flake falling. Then go on for another day..


 Youre wasting your talents as a worker.

You should look into being a Union Steward or something.

Those guys are old school, time for a new world order.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Youre wasting your talents as a worker.
> 
> You should look into being a Union Steward or something.
> 
> Those guys are old school, time for a new world order.


I am the foreman on the job. 
Just flipped out a bit on a hectic day. Thought I could vent a bit to some folks that would understand a day when all **** broke loose.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Youre wasting your talents as a worker.
> 
> You should look into being a Union Steward or something.
> 
> Those guys are old school, time for a new world order.


You have many faces. Don't really know where you are ever coming from. Or if you are even an electrician. You seem to ride the fence. You just on this site for argument? Or nothing better to do? Maybe a computer program.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I find it funny that a non union guy comes to this thread and makes negative comments. Why are you even reading these threads? 
My thoughts are deep down they wish they were in a union.

If there was a "non union topics" forum and a union guy was on there being negative, would it be looked at the same?


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't understand what your bitching about? Your the foreman for a union shop that is supposed to supply water to your employees, but didn't, now they're pisses off at you? Rightfully so I suppose. Or am I way off base? This thread is confusing. :what:

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Completely confused.

I'm going to drink whisky and see if it makes more sense in a couple of hours.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

cl219um said:


> Trying to represent my local the best I know how. Work steady. Pay dues. If you don't respect don't reply. I can work on either side of the fence. Worked non union 13 years, and union for ten. Maybe stuck in my ways . Been told to slow down. Never. Been told not to care so much about the job. Always will. It's not a trait I got working non union though. It's my personal make up. I am concerned about our future though. As a local, I don't think through the history that we have been getting stronger through the years. We have demanded more, but have settled for less. We have come to a point where unions have lost popularity as not a labor community, but a political struggle. Undermined by both parties, it's not going well for us. If I had to choose, I am and always will be union now, but everyone who has only worked union should know the hardships and struggles to be had by someone who only knew open shop. Transition was difficult until they had seen that I had knowledge of the trade. Hope this helps anyone else that is thinking about organizing. It's never easy to get into an organization . You will be tested the whole way. Please welcome into our ibew any new member cause that is what we need and want. Organize electricians .. All electricians.. Don't judge. Make them welcome. Enough said.


I read your post and I find it second to none.
I was never a real staunch union advocate, but working non-union left a bad taste in my mouth.
Many of the forum members, have to realize that a trade union is a lot different, than a factory union, like the UAW or the Teamsters, where the losers and trouble makers, are enjoying the same benefits, as the hard working and dedicated members.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

360max said:


> ...dumbest thread of the month!!!:thumbup: Congratulations!


I second that No I triple that.

Let me see I get thirsty, I get water, DURN that was complicated.

Boss not supplying water I mention it to them and since I am the boss and we always have water available for the men or they can buy it and we reimburse them. 

I just don't this, thread?

Got Water?


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

retiredsparktech said:


> I read your post and I find it second to none.
> I was never a real staunch union advocate, but working non-union left a bad taste in my mouth.
> Many of the forum members, have to realize that a trade union is a lot different, than a factory union, like the UAW or the Teamsters, where the losers and trouble makers, are enjoying the same benefits, as the hard working and dedicated members.


 Second to none, you have a guy that can't resolve a water issue, yet is suppose to manage men and run a job? 

I am missing something. In 44 years I never remember there ever being an issue with job site water. 

Maybe if you drank more water you would not have had a bad taste in your mouth?:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I have worked both sides of the fence and the only difference I ever saw or tasted was better pay and better benefits.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

After reading this, my first thought is ...meth is bad for you. :1eye:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

cl219um said:


> . Didn't ask you. Laughing guy. What do you have to laugh about anyways. You let me know . I am dying to hear from you. When I ran non union work, they got guys out of the local tavern to work for them. That was great teaching 40 year old guys off the padded elbow rail the trade.


It's funny that you say "it was great teaching 40 year old guys off the padded elbow rail the trade"... 

For 10+ years I taught for NJATC apprenticeship classes. There were more than a few 40+ year old guys in my classes. I never clumped them into a bunch of bar stool junkies. I just gave them what they were there for.

Pete


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

It is very simple. The agreement says the employer is responsible for water. As a member of management you are responsible to provide it. The bid should factor in requirements of the agreement. Your men have a legitimate complaint, and you should adress it. 
Treat your men good, they should take care of you. 
Treat your men poorly, see how they react. 
I don't think you will like it.


----------

